# Ayuda con simulink



## Borreguito1990 (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola, bueno la verdad estoy aprendiendo a usar simulink y tengo que simular un circuito con un amplificador operacional (op-amp) pero la verdad no se que elemento es en el simulink el op-amp, me podrían ayudar con aquello, necesito un (op-amp) de tres terminales


----------

